# Word - Formular erstellen - Kontrollkästchen



## bastard69 (17. November 2002)

Hallo,


ich habe ein Problem bei Word.
Ich will mit Word ein Formular erstellen.
Dort sollen Kontrollkästchen rein.
Die hab ich auch schon, aber leider kann ich sie nicht ankreuzen 

Wie mache ich das?

EDIT:
Suche hat übrigens nichts ergeben 
Hab 2x gesucht.



ciao bastard69


----------

